# Stainless Gent Jr



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2011)

Finally finished this one yesterday for a customer. He wanted a stainless steel braiding on a Jr. Gent kit. I am not sure this would have been my best choice but the customer gets what they want. I chose a Rhodium kit. This is the one where I posted my rant about the plating on the kit being too thick and it cracked the the end when I pressed the parts on. After recasting and  after using Jeff's (workingforwood) suggestions of disaasembly I was able to save the kit and do the necessary fixes to make it work. Here it is and thanks for looking. As always any questions or comments are always welcomed.


----------



## amboyna (Jan 12, 2011)

Stunning. You did an excellent job.


----------



## Curtis (Jan 12, 2011)

very nice pen


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 12, 2011)

looks good from here. I like the kit choice..............


----------



## Boz (Jan 12, 2011)

Fantastic!  Any car guy would love to have one of those.  Where did you get the braided stainless?  I was thinking of a performance auto supply like Summit or Jegs.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2011)

Boz said:


> Fantastic! Any car guy would love to have one of those. Where did you get the braided stainless? I was thinking of a performance auto supply like Summit or Jegs.


 

This is from Home Depot's plumbing dept. It actually is flexible plumber's pipeing the kind they use to hook up sinks and toilets with.  The reason I like this stuff so much is because it is already coated with some sort of epoxy to give it a high finished shine, so when I cast it I don't have to worry about oils contaminating the casting which you can get from metals. You can get the products you talk about and some come in different colors too. Just too expensive for me. This is a whole lot cheaper. Get a 3 foot piece and you can get many pens out of it.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's a beautiful Pen, the gold band sets it off just right. your customer should be very pleased.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice work John! thanks for the insight!~


----------



## wizard (Jan 12, 2011)

John, Handsome manly :biggrin: pen....by the way..Porsche makes a pen that looks like that...excellent job!!! Regards, Doc


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's beyond awesome, I love this type of matrerial for pens.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 12, 2011)

good save.  I think it looks great on the jr gent.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice work John.  That is one sweet looking pen.


----------



## texaswoodworker (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool! It looks awesome. Good job John.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking pen John. Smart thinking on the big box coated strands too..never would have guessed that.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice looking John.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 12, 2011)

I really like this. I guess now I have to buy molds and learn how to cast to make myself one. Do you have to remove the rubber tube from the supply hose? If so how do you keep the braid and cover intact? I mean if it's not your trade secret?


----------



## Toni (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW what a gorgeous pen!!! GREAT PHOTOS!!!


----------



## Timbo (Jan 12, 2011)

What don't you like about it?  I think it looks fantastic!  Please make another, if you don't like that one either, send it to me so you don't have to look at it any longer.:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2011)

MikeG said:


> I really like this. I guess now I have to buy molds and learn how to cast to make myself one. Do you have to remove the rubber tube from the supply hose? If so how do you keep the braid and cover intact? I mean if it's not your trade secret?


 


First let me say thanks for all the kind words and to Jeff for help in saving this not so cheap kit I hate to lose kits to the spare parts bins. Have enough of those when I first started learning this stuff

As far as the tubing goes. Cut the ends off with a hacksaw and the rubber tubbing slides right out very easily as long as you keep pushing it closed. Think Chinese fingers with this stuff. What is so nice with this stuff is the coating that is on there and the weaving does not unravel easily. I have done the brass also if you all remember my 4 metals castings. The brass is abit too yellow looking though and that maybe because of the coating but it sells also. The hardest part of making these is not the casting but the trimming to true up the ends. 

Anyway thanks for looking.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 12, 2011)

John, haven't you learned yet, "The customer is always right."?  Well, this time, he was.
Congratulations on a way beautiful pen and a great save.
Charles


----------



## srf1114 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been trying to do a simular thing with Coaxle cable. Just couldnt get it to work, always ruined the braid trying to fit it on the tube. Will have to try with the flex pipe.


----------



## greggas (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice Pen ....I like your originality. Too bad they don't make that kit in all rhodium because it would really pop (IMHO) if  there was no gold.


----------



## FredAcker (Jan 12, 2011)

Having once been a plumber... I think that's one awesome pen!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 12, 2011)

That is a fantastic looking pen!  I like the subtle contrast between kit and blank.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 12, 2011)

First class pen,well done John!


----------



## corian king (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice and I like just that little bit of gold.adds a touch of class!!!
JIM


----------



## hewunch (Jan 12, 2011)

Shiny! I love it.


----------



## edd9000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Amazing looking pen.


----------



## omb76 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks great!  Not so crazy about the gold accents on the kit, but the braiding is awesome!


----------



## jskeen (Jan 13, 2011)

I like it on the platinum kit, but I think it would look cool on a black TI kit too, with just the trim matching the blank.  YMMV.  Nice save with the kit, and a good job in general.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 13, 2011)

Outstanding pen. Congratulations John.


----------



## itzapen (Jan 14, 2011)

great job, you should be very proud of yourself.  Simple, but classy. 
Clyde


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 14, 2011)

That is a super looking pen.  I love it.


----------



## OutofTurnSam (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow thats beautiful. I think that is my new favorite pen. =)


----------



## Padre (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow!!  John, that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!  Great job.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice pen indeed!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2011)

I would like to say thanks to all for the kind words. At least it seems to be a hit here. I have not heard yet from the recipient. They should get it some time next week. With the holiday Monday it probably will be the end of the week. 

I do need to get in the shop and make a few more pens. This pen turning is fun.


----------



## sbarton22 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is my favorite pen of all time!!


----------



## MarkD (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it's an awesome pen...outstanding work!


----------

